# Craftsman 60 gallon compressor



## jackie57 (7 mo ago)

I just picked up a Craftsman compressor 60 gallon and need to pull off pulley on compressor and would appreciate any help . I remove center bolt but don,t know if it needs to be pulled or use jack screws to remove ? 

Thank You


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup use the jack screws and a socket heat cap screw in the center to save the threads.
oreillys has the pullers on rent a tool (deposit and return the tool for full value refund)
make sure to use grade 8 bolts on the bridge and thread them in deep.


----------



## jackie57 (7 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> yup use the jack screws and a socket heat cap screw in the center to save the threads.
> oreillys has the pullers on rent a tool (deposit and return the tool for full value refund)
> make sure to use grade 8 bolts on the bridge and thread them in deep.


I am not sure how you would use the jack screws on this pulley . The two holes on pulley are not threaded . 
Thanks for the response


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jackie57 said:


> I am not sure how you would use the jack screws on this pulley . The two holes on pulley are not threaded .
> Thanks for the response


They are not threaded on the flywheel of my Onan generator either. They recommended using self tapping screws, but I tapped them and used 8mm bolts.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and do fine thread when you tap for better grip


----------



## jackie57 (7 mo ago)

Thank you gents for your responses .My concern is that this is aluminum casting on the flywheel and the housing on the shaft is finned . I'm guessing I could put a peice of plate across the fins .


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you are hub pulling on this operation.


----------

